# Lopi Liberty first burn



## leighannh2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hubby installed this a few weeks ago, ripped out builder installed fireplace (useless), re-bricked the hearth and walls behind.  Quite a project.  But our furnace hasn't kicked in in over two weeks. He found  a cheap local source for scrap lumber which has made for great firewood, and will be cutting our own soon.

So far I've cooked a pot of beans, a roast, and a chicken on the stovetop.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 19, 2011)

leighannh2 said:
			
		

> Hubby installed this a few weeks ago, ripped out builder installed fireplace (useless), re-bricked the hearth and walls behind.  Quite a project.  But our furnace hasn't kicked in in over two weeks. He found  a cheap local source for scrap lumber which has made for great firewood, and will be cutting our own soon.
> 
> So far I've cooked a pot of beans, a roast, and a chicken on the stovetop.



Nice looking job, this is our second year with the Lopi Liberty and you'll love it. I've been cutting our wood for north / south loading 14.75 inches. It will give you some extra room between the end of the wood and the glass.

Did you get the blower? Edit/ I see it.

zap


----------



## leighannh2 (Jan 19, 2011)

I looked at your pics the whole time we were installing it, looking forward to that first burn!  Good to talk to you!  It took me a minute to understand what 'north and south' meant, now i get it.  Don't think hubby has learned about that yet, I will tell him.

Yes, we got the blower. Our house is appx 2500 sq feet all one level, and it is in our living room, which is 20x22.  The bedrooms are at the other end of the house, so they are a bit cooler than the rest of the house, great for sleeping.  The stove keeps our main living area very warm.

A couple years ago, we weathered a terrible ice storm here and were out of power for a week.  The little builders fireplace barely kept the living room warm with constant tending.  Our furnace is a money sucking machine, so this is already saving us money and giving us some peace of mind if there is ever another weather situation like that again.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 19, 2011)

leighannh2 said:
			
		

> I looked at your pics the whole time we were installing it, looking forward to that first burn!  Good to talk to you!  It took me a minute to understand what 'north and south' meant, now i get it.  Don't think hubby has learned about that yet, I will tell him.
> 
> Yes, we got the blower. Our house is appx 2500 sq feet all one level, and it is in our living room, which is 20x22.  The bedrooms are at the other end of the house, so they are a bit cooler than the rest of the house, great for sleeping.  The stove keeps our main living area very warm.
> 
> A couple years ago, we weathered a terrible ice storm here and were out of power for a week.  The little builders fireplace barely kept the living room warm with constant tending.  Our furnace is a money sucking machine, so this is already saving us money and giving us some peace of mind if there is ever another weather situation like that again.



We haven't had a oil delivery since Jan. 2009 and it's still 3/4 full. We have a ranch 1750 sq. feet up and close to the same down and use the Liberty to heat the house, 22 below zero the other night and it kept the house 64-65 degrees.

We like loading north/south for safety reasons. Loading east/west you have to worry about the wood rolling on the glass plus we think you get longer burn times loading north/south.

zap


----------



## granpajohn (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a rather uniquely good looking hearth you've constructed.
Most of this style are not raised so much, and it has a mantle-like shelf area. Maybe it's because of the corner.
Well, anyway, I like it.

(Anyone agree/disagree that it's slightly different in design? I can't quite place my finger on it.)


----------



## leighannh2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you!  The 'uniqueness' is due to working with what was left after ripping out the existing fireplace .  We had lots of brick leftover from building the house, so he bricked the walls in new and left most of the original hearth.


----------



## leighannh2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Something cute I made for the mantel:  maybe one day I'll embroider one of these.  Just a print for now.


----------



## greebas (Jan 19, 2011)

granpajohn said:
			
		

> That is a rather uniquely good looking hearth you've constructed.
> Most of this style are not raised so much, and it has a mantle-like shelf area. Maybe it's because of the corner.
> Well, anyway, I like it.
> 
> (Anyone agree/disagree that it's slightly different in design? I can't quite place my finger on it.)




I'm guessing it's the raised hearth that makes it stand out. I'm in the process of designing my new hearth and have seen very few raised ( this many bricks) in the pictures I've seen. I decided to go this route primarily because it seems it would be easier on my back when loading.

Very nice job leighannh2


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice looking hearth and stove install.


----------



## basswidow (Jan 19, 2011)

great looking stove and hearth.   I wish it was in my house.  

And I see the stack of the wood there.  Looks like old oak beams -  great score.


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2011)

You've both done very well, that is a first class job. That Liberty should keep the oil man away for a long time.

How are you doing the roast and chicken? Dutch oven?


----------

